# طلب ملف يحتوي علي صور لعيوب اللحام في التصوير اﻻشعاعي ؟



## mohamedsous (26 يوليو 2011)

السﻻم عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
محتاج ملف يحتوي علي شرح عيوب اللحام في التصوير اﻻشعاعي ضروري
جزاكم الله خيرا
​


----------



## سليمان1 (26 يوليو 2011)

*TWI-Rt*

تفضل أخى الحبيب أسأل الله أن ينفعك به


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (26 يوليو 2011)

thank u


----------



## mohamedsous (29 يوليو 2011)

سليمان1 قال:


> تفضل أخى الحبيب أسأل الله أن ينفعك به


 جزاك الله خيرا واسف لتأخر الرد


----------



## alemam10 (14 أغسطس 2011)

i need UT & RT share wave , CSWIP 3.1 inspector to work in IRAQ send CV at [email protected]


----------



## romega3 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## romega3 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي اريد شرح لكفية التعامل مع Mig Mag & Tig بالعربية لو سمحت


----------



## tifaonline (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا لك اخي*​


----------



## virtualknight (4 ديسمبر 2011)

الشكر الجزيل على المعلومة والملفات


----------



## ايهاب الزيات (27 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يعافيك يااخى


----------



## بشير السعدي (24 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي الفاضل


----------



## en_oil (7 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااا
بحق محمد وال محمد


----------



## basharawaad (10 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جعفووووري (5 فبراير 2014)

Thankssss


----------



## ashraf_i_ibrahim (9 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------



## elsayed80 (4 أبريل 2014)

شكرا لك


----------



## م.الدجيل (22 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Amir Fouad (29 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

